# HP Laptop powers off Suddenly



## Rajeevgoswami (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a 2 uears old HP Pavillion Dv 1000 with XP. My laptop suddenly powers off without any message. There is no spaecific pattern. I sent it to my repair shop they ran it for 1 day didn't happen to them. But happens at least once a day to me. IT happens when I am using the Laptop not when it is idle. Any help??

Rajeev


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What are you doing on it when it shuts down? Can you try running it with the Task Manager open? That'll give you an idea of where CPU is when it goes down.


----------



## Rajeevgoswami (Jul 29, 2007)

No specific pattern. Once I was browsing internet , other time I was exploring dvd disk. It is so erratic. For last couple of hrs it is working. i dont know when it will switch off again? i will keep my task manager on. 

Rajeev


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Feel around the bottom and the vents when it's running. If it's hot, or very hot, then the issue is heat and the thermal protection is shutting it down to prevent damage.


----------



## whatswiththat (Jul 30, 2007)

sounds like a power management problem your program might be set hibernate or sleep and will just switch of acording to the dadta on it ime not promising but it sounds easy fixed


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download NHC Personal from my sig and watch the temps it displays when performing daily tasks. post the temperatures you see.


----------



## arhaych (Sep 11, 2008)

I suffer from this too, my laptop sometimes lasts a few hours like it has this morning, others it will go within 2 mins of start-up, so frustrating. Another HP laptop over here, running XP - it's such a weird problem.

Annoying thing is, I start university tomorrow, I need this laptop to pull through!!

If it is a heat problem, then that does make sense, how can I lower that?

Thanks.


----------

